# no coat outisde corners



## tapingtoolvirgin (Mar 20, 2008)

i use no coat for all of my off angles, and i decided i'd try it for my outisde corners. (i've always used metal bead for 90 deg outisde corners) i had purchased an outisde roller to try this but since i had a box left over i used the ultra flex 450 instead of ordering in some sticks. i found that i always got a bevel on one side or the other. i would try to adjust it and it still wouldn't come out right. is this from the way i'm using the roller, gyproc hanging or should i be using the sticks. also if the corner is cut off a little short on one of the sheets and is not completley square do you need to pull that corner out a bit so that it doesn't cause a bevel. and by bevel i mean rounded a bit. thanks for the help


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

On outside the no coat sticks are better they are stiff.


----------



## Mudd Dogg (Sep 9, 2008)

I have been using no-coat products for 5 years and they are second to none. I would check to see what roller you have. One roller is for wide outside 90's and the other is for the ultratrim outside 90's. Also, check and make sure that the drywall is flush with the framing member on both sides not overlapped. This is a critical step when using the no-coat system. The pre-cut sticks are better for outside corners. The ultraflex 450 works best on vaulted or cathedral ceilings at the peaks. These rollers also, work on bullnose corners in case you were wondering. According to the NAHB no-coat wide outside 90's are up to 8 times stronger than traditional metal bead.


----------



## tapingtoolvirgin (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks guys, i have the outside 90 roller not the bullnose one, thought i was trimming back the gyprock enough, but i notice when the gyprocker's cut the end off of an outisde corner they sometimes cut a bevel in the gyprok, this is obvioulsly what's causing the bevel in my no coat, so am i pushing too hard with the roller? or should i try to pinch the no coat and pull it out a bit? thanks


----------



## Mudd Dogg (Sep 9, 2008)

taping tool virgin the wide outside 90 roller can also, be used for 3/4" bullnose and the ultratrim outside 90 roller works with 3/8" bullnose. Sometimes, if the rock is overlapped I'll rout a 45 degree angle and the corner pushes right into place. When you are using the roller itself stand perpendicular to the bullnose not off to one side or another. Apply adequate force and with a few passes the corner should set into place.


----------



## tapingtoolvirgin (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks mudd dog


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Taping Tool Virgin, 

are you letting the no-coat bead drywall fully before applying a coat to it, or are you put it on and applying a 8" or 10" coat on top of it? That can cause bevel if its not fully dry.


----------



## miguel (Oct 16, 2008)

Mr joe is right if any metal for that matter isnt fully dry and the paper of the metal isnt fully on the sheet rock its going to bubble, solution pre fill gap in corner before setting metal with regular mud or hot mud then add mud and set metal. If useing regular mud its still going to bubble untill dry. Then itll hide in secound coat.


----------

